
Ask HN: What's your company's open-source policy? - literate-potato
I work at a company with 10,000+ employees. We make and sell software for banks. Here&#x27;s our corporate open-source policy (names changed): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;raw.php?i=Mw1BgzfT<p>What do you make of it? Obviously it&#x27;s rather enterprisey. I think the &quot;easy removal and replacement&quot; dictum is unrealistic.<p>Does your company have an open-source policy? What does it say and do you follow it? Does your product include open-source libraries? Do you contribute bug reports and fixes upstream? Have you open-sourced any of the code you write? Do you maintain them?
======
what-no-tests
We haven't established any official open-source policy, per se.

Our software (mostly ruby and python with some C firmware and Objective-C for
iOS) does make considerable use of many open-source libraries.

While working, I often find bugs in these upstream dependencies and will:

    
    
      * Find the project on github
      * Search existing issues for the problem I've encountered.
        * If found, see if there's an existing patch (and use it).
        * If no existing issue is found, I'll open one, then try
          my hand at supplying a pull request that addresses said
          issue.
    

My PRs aren't always accepted.

    
    
      * I generally fork -> PR under my personal github account, 
        since I'm not acting at an official level for my company.
      * I don't mention my company in the PR.

------
literate-potato
Here's our corporate open-source policy (names changed):
[https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Mw1BgzfT](https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Mw1BgzfT)

What do you make of it? Obviously it's rather enterprisey. I think the "easy
removal and replacement" dictum is unrealistic.

